# My first date with a woman who is not my ex-wife in over 30 years...



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.

I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.



There's a "done"?


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

If you liked horses you'd be the perfect match for her.


----------



## percysunshine (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.



Well, it could have been a cat woman.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Matchmaking services still exist?  I thought they got driven out of business by internet dating sites!


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.

Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.

Also, she's not had any children, so that's another whole area where we have nothing in common (I have three children).

When I said I'm done, what I meant is I paid for 11 meetings with women, and now I've used up my first and the match was totally wrong because they did not follow my directions.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.


She was probably nervous and talked about what she knows best.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.
> 
> Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.
> 
> ...


They probably have a very limited supply of women to hook you up with.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

She even had a horse head necklace.  I'm serious that's all she cares about is horses.


----------



## Hossfly (May 28, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> ...


Or a chick chick.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.
> ...


They told me they had 2500 members and 65% were women.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Matchmaking services still exist?  I thought they got driven out of business by internet dating sites!


There's a difference?


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


2500 members in your area, or around the world?   Anyway, you may as well meet more of the women.  Maybe lower you expectations and simply go on the dates for the adventure of meeting someone new.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Why I don't date. You find a single woman, my age, it's easy to see why they are single and thus not for me. Some way, some how they have aspects that drive men to flee, very very fast.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Matchmaking services still exist?  I thought they got driven out of business by internet dating sites!
> ...


Yes!


----------



## percysunshine (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.
> 
> Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.
> 
> ...



Soo... if you find the perfect mate on the next one, do you get a refund for the other nine? If not, you could always sell the tickets or something....


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

It's not an internet website, it's an agency where you meet an actual person, and actual people match you up.

The problem is, my matchmaker ignored all the information I gave on the first interview sheet.

I'm going to tell my matchmaker that this first date should not count against my 11 because she ignored the criteria I set, one of which was that Catholic is important to me, and that the woman should have been married at least once.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> If you liked horses you'd be the perfect match for her.



Or if he was a horse.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


I’m in the same boat.  Also, I’m no catch myself.  If any woman my age likes me, there has to be something wrong with her to have such low standards.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > If you liked horses you'd be the perfect match for her.
> ...


Yes, if I was a horse she could have taken me home right then and there and she'd take care of me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.
> ...



Good point.
How do you explain that?  "I think this is gonna work out really great but I have 8 more dates to go on..."


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.



I thought you were a woman? Do you have something against horses? 

I like women that like/have horses.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



At least you'd know it would be a um, stable relationship.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> ...


Maybe BlackRook can set you up.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> ...


I have nothing against horses per se, but I'm not interested too much in a woman who literally talks about nothing else.

It occurred to me that the reason I like my ex-wife is she doesn't talk much, but is a really good listener.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

I learned a lot about this woman and she learned almost nothing about me because she did all the talking and I did all the listening.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Is she still single?


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


My ex-wife has a boyfriend who she is living with, but I still see her two-three times a week, it's like we're still dating.  I have no idea what she's telling the other guy because I never ask.


----------



## Care4all (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


good advice!  you should apply it to yourself, as well!!


----------



## williepete (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> I’m in the same boat. Also, I’m no catch myself. If any woman my age likes me, there has to be something wrong with her to have such low standards.



I hear ya. The greatest two things about my wife is that she has bad eyesight and terrible taste in men.


----------



## DGS49 (May 28, 2018)

You are absolutely entitled to have your attention directed to women whose preferences line up with yours.  The fact that they didn't do that on the FIRST contact would make me very skeptical about the integrity of the agency.

Although maybe they were put off by the fact that you say that Catholicism is important to you and you are divorced and dating.  There is a little disconnect there.  

Just busting your cojones.


----------



## Care4all (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


you should request an extra match up because they messed up on your request.

you are divorced, your ex has not married her boyfriend...

if you want another shot at it with her, let her know somehow, that you are HAPPILY dating women again...  it'll peak her interest...


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> ...




Most older unmarried women are trouble some way or another.  Nurses, cat lovers or horse women are usually batshit crazy.

But what do I know?  I have been married to the same woman for 47 years.  The last time I went on a date Richard Nixon was President.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> You are absolutely entitled to have your attention directed to women whose preferences line up with yours.  The fact that they didn't do that on the FIRST contact would make me very skeptical about the integrity of the agency.
> 
> Although maybe they were put off by the fact that you say that Catholicism is important to you and you are divorced and dating.  There is a little disconnect there.
> 
> Just busting your cojones.


OOOOOOOOO


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Care4all said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


I haven’t already paid for the introductions and I am happy being an old miser.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

I would get an annulment if I really got serious with a Catholic woman.  I heard they're really easy to get, I'd just hire a writer who specializes in writing up annulment requests, doesn't cost that much, a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Care4all (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


you need to stop that bull crud RIGHT THIS SECOND!

if you think you are a loser, so will everyone else...especially women....

it's MIND OVER MATTER....  if you think you are a real catch, she will too....  she will at least give you a chance due to your confidence, and get to know you....


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Another problem with the agency is I wanted to reveal certain serious issues about myself and they talked me out of it.  In other words, they want me to go in without full disclosure.  So, I must assume that I'm going to meet women who have serious issues that have not been disclosed to me.


----------



## Jessica123 (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...




I love cats!!! I have 4 of them. haha


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Another problem with the agency is I wanted to reveal certain serious issues about myself and they talked me out of it.  In other words, they want me to go in without full disclosure.  So, I must assume that I'm going to meet women who have serious issues that have not been disclosed to me.


Would you like it if the woman you met dumped all her garbage in your lap on your first date?


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

I think women don't really require so much from men, only that you have a steady job/source of income, and don't try to borrow money from them to pay your cellphone bill.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 28, 2018)

Just make sure you wear this tee on your second date and she's yo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 urs.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> I think women don't really require so much from men, only that you have a steady job/source of income, and don't try to borrow money from them to pay your cellphone bill.


That leaves me out.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Another problem with the agency is I wanted to reveal certain serious issues about myself and they talked me out of it.  In other words, they want me to go in without full disclosure.  So, I must assume that I'm going to meet women who have serious issues that have not been disclosed to me.
> ...


I lack experience in dating since I have not done it for more than 30 years with any woman other than my ex-wife.

But at some point, yes, all serious issues will have to be disclosed.

For example, if a woman had an STD I would want to know that sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Just make sure you wear this too on your second date and she's yo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God, did you just look for that on the internet just to post it in this discussion?  That's hilarous.


----------



## williepete (May 28, 2018)

Pogo said:


> At least you'd know it would be a um, stable relationship


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


So you can kick her to the curb. See that's why it's not the first thing on the list to impart. You start with the stuff that'll make them want you and maybe it'll all be good enough to compensate with the bad stuff you lay on her later.


----------



## williepete (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.



How old is she?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2018)

O my. O well. I'm missing my favorite cat I've had for 11 years.

Not worried about women tonight.

My standards are impossibly high, and my attractiveness is impossibly low. 

I'll be Ok.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

williepete said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.
> ...


52, just a year younger than myself.

She's never been married, never wanted to have children, and really, I have nothing in common with a woman like that, which I told the agency up front.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


I have bad stuff too, which I will not disclose here, and the problem with dating at my age is that almost everyone is going to have bad stuff, like crazy exes, or STDs, or unruly children.


----------



## williepete (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> 52, just a year younger than myself.
> 
> She's never been married, never wanted to have children, and really, I have nothing in common with a woman like that, which I told the agency up front.



Yeah. There's a lot of story there. Step away slowly.

You might be dealing with a level seven bunny cooker.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

I told her I had three kids and she didn't ask me any questions about them, which I think most women would do, ask me questions about my children.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




We have one cat and we love her.  We have had her for 14 years and she is part of the family.

However, the 40 year old unmarried woman with a gaggle of cats gotta be bad news!


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

She was also too tall for me, which shouldn't matter, but it does.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> I think women don't really require so much from men, only that you have a steady job/source of income, and don't try to borrow money from them to pay your cellphone bill.




Older women only want a penis and and a pension.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I think women don't really require so much from men, only that you have a steady job/source of income, and don't try to borrow money from them to pay your cellphone bill.
> ...


The thing about this Matchmaker Service is that everyone who joins puts up a serious amount of money, so none of these women need a man for a meal ticket, really I expect that many of the women I meet will have more money than me.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2018)

williepete said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > At least you'd know it would be a um, stable relationship



Is that Martin Sheen?


----------



## koshergrl (May 28, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I love horses...

My experience is that non-horse men generally have real power issues with horse women. They can't handle the concept that they can't have the last say over the big powerful animals that aren't theirs.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> She was also too tall for me, which shouldn't matter, but it does.


I like tall women!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.



 Forget her!  My guess is that you wouldn't measure up since she could easily recognize horse shit!


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Jessica123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I’ve noticed that being into horses is more of a girl/woman thing nowadays.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> ...


Damn!


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Jessica123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Wow, that was unnecessarily insulting.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

I guess taking cheap shots is something people do on internet forums, but really I was trying to have a friendly discussion.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> I would get an annulment if I really got serious with a Catholic woman.  I heard they're really easy to get, I'd just hire a writer who specializes in writing up annulment requests, doesn't cost that much, a few hundred dollars.



That is just another reason the Catholic version of religion makes no sense.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica123 said:
> ...



I'm of the opinion that's how it always has been.

Women are just into horses more.

I mean, the guy that works with me has 7 horses. Is he all into them? Umm..No.

Is it cool to go riding every now and then? Sure!


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I would get an annulment if I really got serious with a Catholic woman.  I heard they're really easy to get, I'd just hire a writer who specializes in writing up annulment requests, doesn't cost that much, a few hundred dollars.
> ...


Oh yeah, you're a liberal, that's why you're taking cheap shots.  Liberals are usually not nice people.


----------



## koshergrl (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica123 said:
> ...



"Nurses, cat lovers or horse women are usually batshit crazy."
My response wasn't insulting. It was my observation based on many years of experience of non-horse men who think they deserve to have a say in how a woman manages her own livestock...or who think they are somehow superior because they don't know dick bout horses themselves...and resent women who do.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica123 said:
> ...




I have two nieces that own horses.  Lovely young ladies with great husbands and nice families.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I didn't say it.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


So only the rich can get annulments in a Catholic religion?


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> She was also too tall for me, which shouldn't matter, but it does.



I had a 6'3" GF before. I'm 5'9"

No worries there. I think she was beautiful. She married Meat Mouth because I didn't umm..always umm..overfill the taco..err..

I wish I woulda knocked her up in hindsight.

She wanted to be umm..splooged up every time, and if not, she'd get mad.

Tbh, that's a sign of a real woman. Sometimes they keep it in there for a couple days. Makes um feel loved.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I suspect men were much more into horses back when a horse could be considered a primary means of transportation.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

The horse thing wasn't the biggest problem, the biggest problem is she is against organized religion and never wanted to have kids because it would cramp her style.

That's like, the opposite of me, and I told the agency that, and they ignored what I wanted and matched me with some random woman.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




That was me that said it and I was just being flippant.  No insult intended to anybody.


----------



## koshergrl (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Oh well that explains his confusion hahahaha


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

If I lived in an era when a horse was an important piece of property, then I would care about horses, like I care about my car right now.

But even in this era of cars, if a woman started talking about how often she changed her oil and how often she she rotated her tires, I would probably come away from the date just as bored as I did with this horse woman, who told me she had to clean out the stalls of her barn every day.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The horse thing wasn't the biggest problem, the biggest problem is she is against organized religion and *never wanted to have kids because it would cramp her style.*
> 
> That's like, the opposite of me, and I told the agency that, and they ignored what I wanted and matched me with some random woman.



That's not wife material. Children are a major blessing in life. That's more than 50% of the reason I left my ex.

She can't have kids anymore. The other 46% is can't leave money around.

Other than that, she cooked, cleaned, Bj in AM 50% of the time...She's not a bad woman. Great squaw. Crazy Squaw.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


That’s good!  Is there a reason you are telling me this?


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Every since I was a kid I wanted to have kids of my own, and I have nothing in common with a woman who never wanted to have kids.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > She was also too tall for me, which shouldn't matter, but it does.
> ...




Thanks for sharing that with us buddy!


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The horse thing wasn't the biggest problem, the biggest problem is she is against organized religion and never wanted to have kids because it would cramp her style.
> 
> That's like, the opposite of me, and I told the agency that, and they ignored what I wanted and matched me with some random woman.



Your call of course but to me a partner who agreed and matched on everything would just be BOR-ing.


----------



## Crepitus (May 28, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...


Wrong, this is why you don't date women as old as you.

I'm 50 btw.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



I know right?  I had no idea you could knock somebody up in "hindsight".  Maybe I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



YW.

FYI: It's absolutely true.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...




Just reinforcing your comment that it is a girl/women thing.


----------



## Blackrook (May 28, 2018)

Well, Catholic or at least Christian is important to me.  She told me her church was riding a horse out in the country, and I've heard that before, from people who aren't Christian.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




I am the 6'3" guy that married the 5'9" woman. 

I didn't have the same problem you had.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 28, 2018)

Flash said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Okay, I thought you may have somehow gotten the impression that I thought the horse ladies were not good marriage/family material!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



No, I am a Christian, which is why Catholicism makes no sense.  Marry a woman, sleep with her for years, have a couple of kids, and then divorce her when it gets old.  Apply for an annulment and everyone pretends it never happened.

Such bullshit s the reason Protestant religions flourished.


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2018)

JoeMoma said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...




My data point with my two lovely nieces is that they make great wives.

However, if they were unmarried and 52 years old I would probably have another data point for a different conclusion.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> The horse thing wasn't the biggest problem, the biggest problem is she is against organized religion and never wanted to have kids because it would cramp her style.
> 
> That's like, the opposite of me, and I told the agency that, and they ignored what I wanted and matched me with some random woman.


I would demand a refund.


----------



## bodecea (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.


Good for her.


----------



## Unkotare (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.




Did she order a bowl of hay and some carrots?


----------



## Unkotare (May 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.
> 
> Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.
> 
> ...





They were just trying to get you laid, to break the ice. Horse chicks are always hot to trot.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 15, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> She even had a horse head necklace.  I'm serious that's all she cares about is horses.


Well, most of them are pretty well hung.


----------



## Dragonlady (Sep 9, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.
> 
> Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.
> 
> ...



I’m very allergic to cigarette smoke. I can’t be around someone who smokes or ride in a car driven by a smoker. It triggers asthma attacks. I made this very clear in my profile. 

I had men contact me who were smokers.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 9, 2018)

A Pome


MY TRUE LOVE

I finally met my true love,
No one could ask for more.
Shes deaf and mute and oversexed, 
And owns a liquor store.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Sep 26, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> They were just trying to get you laid, to break the ice. Horse chicks are always hot to trot.



Lotsa luck there, Rook. Don't know how to put this without sounding mean but...you seem a bit "high maintenance", like you have bigger tits and a fancier dress than the wimminz.


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh and...WTF is it with you and the ex? 
If she's the ex, why isn't she the ex? Sounds like you're still married to her, even though she isn't married to you.


----------



## Toro (Sep 26, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.



If you think this is unusual, you've forgotten a whole lot about women.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 26, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.


Place where couples are most likely to have sex faster after meeting revealed

And remember horse gals have strong thighs.


----------



## 80zephyr (Sep 26, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> O my. O well. I'm missing my favorite cat I've had for 11 years.
> 
> Not worried about women tonight.
> 
> ...



I have seen that more than I can believe. My kids are in their 20's and 30's, and they have friends that are lonely because they aim too high in comparison with their own attributes. 


Sad.


Mark


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 26, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> ...


Some have been known to choke guys to death with their thighs. At least that's what I heard.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 26, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > They were just trying to get you laid, to break the ice. Horse chicks are always hot to trot.
> ...




You need to get out more, kid. You're losing your grip on reality.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 28, 2018)

I have now had dates with five women, and there's six to go.

I've realized now the matchmaking service is not really trying that hard.

I think they're matching me up with the first woman who becomes available.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 28, 2018)

Blackrook said:


> ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> 
> I have ten more women to meet on my matchmaking service before I'm done.



Good luck sir


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > ...and all she could talk about was her horses, her trips abroad to go horseback riding, and cleaning out her barn of horse manure.
> ...



Women put themselves on the market so to speak for various reasons.
They need romance, they want security a man can give.
They want to find a man with a good financial umbrella.
They want care free, no strings sex.
They just want a man for friendship... possibly more! 

All you have to do is take your time, like the old saying”when one door closes, another one opens!”

Decide what kind of woman you want and then take your time finding her.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 3, 2019)

Roy Batty said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



See Post #99


----------



## beautress (Dec 3, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Also, she's against all organized religion, and I'm Catholic.  I specifically told them Catholic was highly important to me.
> 
> Also, she's never been married, and I told them I wanted a woman who's been married.
> 
> ...


Blackrock, surely you would be able to find a Catholics-only match-making organization. That way, you will have a friend who will go to church services, bingo, Catholic singles group, and that will take the onus off getting stuck with a person who looks down on those who believe like you do. Best wishes. Not all Roman Catholics are strict ones, however, and you also don't want to get stuck with one who practices abortion, or who hates children, or who is unmarried because she is addicted to alcohol or other mind-and-mood altering substances, which leads straight to a pattern of blaming someone else for their headaches, starting with a priest, then a parent, and if you marry, yourself becomes the handiest person to blame for his or her iniquities, which is an excuse to drink or indulge in their drug of choice to the absence of any semblance of a relationship. 

Not finding someone who goes along with all your likes is not uncommon. You may be a person who would prosper with one in a thousand, which means if that's you, you may meet her by your 700th "date," and you may not like her lack of hair if she is recuperating from cancer, if you know what I mean. And someone who has recuperated from Cancer may insist on a diet you find very repulsive, because a lot of former cancer patients become skeptical about the carcinogenic properties of sugar, certain meats, and other foods you didn't know cause diabetes, cancer, multiple sclerosis, rheumatoid arthritis, and too many autoimmune diseases to name.

May Ms. Perfect come to you Godspeed. But if you have to wait awhile, you are doing everything right by being thorough. And I could be wrong, but I just think sticking with a person of the same faith as yours might be your best choice, since your faith is important to you. In fact, you may already recognize her if you attend mass often.  

Good luck!


----------

